# Iron rods sticking out of truck pierce through car in Noida near Delhi



## shreymittal (Apr 5, 2013)

*NOIDA*: Iron rods protruding from a truck near Delhi pierced through a car when it rear-ended the truck, killing one and injuring two others.

Amit Srivastava, working with a software firm in Noida, a suburb of Delhi, was driving to work with two colleagues in a Hyundai I-10 when he hit the truck.

An iron girder got stuck in his body. He died immediately, said police sources. His colleagues are seriously injured and are in hospital.

The truck driver, who abandoned his vehicle, has yet to be found.

*i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a595/shreymittal/noida_crash_g2_zps6b381255.jpg
A senior executive of a top IT company was killed after his car rammed into an iron-rod laden truck near the Delhi suburb of Noida today. 
The victim, Amit Srivastava, was working with the Human Resource department in HCL Technologies.
*i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a595/shreymittal/noida_crash_g1_zpsd1ba97bb.jpg
The Hyundai i-10 that he was driving hit a truck from behind.
The impact of the collision was such that an iron rod in the truck impaled Mr Srivastava's body, killing him on the spot.
*i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a595/shreymittal/noida_crash_g5_zpsb9b05182.jpg
Police say, the truck driver is absconding since the accident took place.

*Source*: *www.ndtv.com/article/cities/iron-r...ear-delhi-driver-killed-two-injured-350399?fb


----------



## freshseasons (Apr 5, 2013)

Very unfortunate and sad.Such precious life lost due to sheer stupidity and negligence on trucks part.  One has got to note that no vehicle on earth however safe and costly would have prevented the life taking accident,which takes us to the point how many times have you seen trucks like this plying on the road carelessly ignored by Police and RTO.

   Nothing less than the murder case should be registered against the vehicle owner,company and the driver. This isn't accident !!!!


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 5, 2013)

this was bound to happen at some point of time...even though its illegal for rods to protrude outside the truck,this practice is rampant across India...at one point of time, i have seen cops in mumbai catching such trucks but that initiative seems to have faded away now...


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 5, 2013)

Now how police reacted on the spot they just towed the car to the police station without taking victim's body out from the car. How can they do that??


----------



## Thunder (Apr 5, 2013)

Such a Tragedy. That's why I always stay away from transport trucks.
Prayers to the deceased


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 5, 2013)

Thunder said:


> Such a Tragedy. That's why I always stay away from transport trucks.
> Prayers to the deceased



Same here my father told me too stay away from the vehicle infront of you. It just happend only because of negligence of traffic police and transport department for not making strict rules against these types of trucks
Rip


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 5, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> Now how police reacted on the spot they just towed the car to the police station without taking victim's body out from the car. How can they do that??



whoa..for real??
thats worse than what the offenders did...


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 5, 2013)

My request to all who drive cars/bikes here drive your car/bike with full attention on road, put your seatbelts/helmets on, stay away from the car/truck infront of you so you can control your car in emergency braking, don't road rage, Don't talk on mobile while driving, don't drive rashly be 5 minutes late better that LATE.
Be a responsible Citizen
Be Safe, Drive Safe.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 5, 2013)

there is some rule that trucks having such rods have to put lights at the end of the rod if it is sticking out
sometimes, seen these trucks go in the night with only red cloth tied on one of the rods, sometimes not even that
those trucks are disasters waiting to happen 
trucks and buses should have dedicated lanes without civilian transport, sure these roads will be automatically pothole free as well


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 5, 2013)

Anorion said:


> there is some rule that trucks having such rods have to put lights at the end of the rod if it is sticking out
> sometimes, seen these trucks go in the night with only red cloth tied on one of the rods, sometimes not even that
> those trucks are disasters waiting to happen
> trucks and buses should have dedicated lanes without civilian transport, sure these roads will be automatically pothole free as well



erm...no that is illegal...i understood what u meant...seen that on highway many times,these trucks tie a red cloth at the end to warn people but that is straight up illegal...i have seen many of these being pulled over by traffic cops...no rod or wires are allowed to protrude outside a truck...that reminds me of an accident near kalanagar road in bandra mumbai once...it was a skoda fabia which drove into the rods,heard he survived though
he had also tied a red cloth at the end...


----------



## freshseasons (Apr 5, 2013)

Indian Motor Vehicle Act Regulations which includes amendments up to B.C. Reg. 90/2012, April 20, 2012 clearly states that "*No part of a vehicle may have a sharp or ragged edge which could injure persons or objects. " Also that no vehicle shall carry goods,objects that would protrude outside the length or breadth of the vehicle from sides or in length or in any manner whatsoever.*
  Also "(2)  Except when the combination of vehicles consists of a motor vehicle and a pole trailer, the length of the drawbar or other connection between the motor vehicle and the trailer shall not exceed 6 m. "

Source:*www.bclaws.ca/EPLibraries/bclaws_new/document/ID/freeside/26_58_04


----------



## Faun (Apr 5, 2013)

buses in pune have razor sharp edges. What do ?


----------



## freshseasons (Apr 6, 2013)

Faun said:


> buses in pune have razor sharp edges. What do ?


  +1
     Yes Faun i have seen it and was quite aghast when one just nicked my car almost tearing the metal sheet. Imagine if i were standing there in person.  

    Life in India literally has the least value ! If you are alive its only because you have sheer luck smiling on you these! Pray never to run out of it.


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 6, 2013)

freshseasons said:


> +1
> Yes Faun i have seen it and was quite aghast when one just nicked my car almost tearing the metal sheet. Imagine if i were standing there in person.
> 
> Life in India literally has the least value ! If you are alive its only because you have sheer luck smiling on you these! Pray never to run out of it.



My Uncle lost his right hand because reckless driving of DTC bus driver. He was driving his bike then suddenly bus driver took the turn and braked hard from right side of my uncle'bike the gap was max 1" he lost his balance and his hand came under the left rear wheel of the bus.


----------

